# Transistor como interruptor



## Davichito (Jun 20, 2008)

holas 
tengo una consulta mi problema es esto:

quiero hacer un proyecto de un parque de estacionamiento mi duda es
que cuando pase un carro por una zona de la pista antes de ingresar
y con un fototransistor (creo o corrijanme plz)
funcione como un interruptor.

Osea si detecta al carro quiero q el transistor me funcione como interruptor (cierre circuito)

alguien me puede ayudar plz o sino es con el fototransistor y estoy equivocado
con cual seria?

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 20, 2008)

Si se puede realizar con un fototransistor, solo que deberias usar tambien un fotodiodo, o algun emisor de radiacion infrarroja, para q el transistor capte cuando un objeto corta esa transmision.
la cosa es aislar el fototransistor de la luz solar, ya q esto afectara el desempeño del equipo.

estaria bien como vos decis
si necesitas un circuito o esquema pedilo no mas.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 20, 2008)

El contador fotoelectrico fué tratado ya en el foro :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 20, 2008)

podes hacer algo con un puntero laser, cuyo rayo es muy direccional, el cual este alineado con un cañito digamos 1cm de diametro y 10cm de largo en el cual y al fondo estaria tu elemento sensible a la luz, que podria ser perfectamente un fototransistor, un fotodiodo, una LDR, los cuales ataquen otro transistor en corte y saturacion , para evitar puntos medios en, ya que si por algun motivo llega poca luz al sensor, por reflejo o por cualquier cosa, tu sircuito no haga cosas extrañas. Saludos


----------



## Tomm (Jun 20, 2008)

KARAPALIDA, no se necesitan dos transistores :S

Poniendole una resistencia entre VCC y colector, y entre dicha resistencia y el colector sacando la señal de "activacion", haces que cuando el transistor este saturado (No haya objeto), en la señal tengas un 0, mientras qe cuando corta, un 1.

La resistencia podria ser de 18k. AL mejor estilo conexión del CNY70.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 20, 2008)

tenes razon tomm. Tengo la mania de poner dos tr, sera cosa eh viejos. ja ja


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 20, 2008)

Tambien es posible adaptar un fototransistor y un opam como el 741 configurado como comparador como se muestra en esta figura





Aunque no se indica la pata 7 debe ir a Vcc
Otro circuito de control por cruce con una barrera de luz puede ser este donde se usa un más economico fotoresistor :


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 20, 2008)

Este circuito es muy interesante, la fotorresistencia / LDR (resistencia dependiente de la luz) cambia su valor en ohmios dependiendo de la cantidad de luz que la incida sobre ella.
Cuando el LDR está iluminado su resistencia es baja y causa que el voltaje en la base del transistor se incremente. El transistor 1 conducirá, lo que causará que el transistor T2 no lo haga (entre en corte). De esta manera el Relay / relé no se activa.
Cuando el LDR NO esta iluminado su resistencia es alta y causa que el voltaje en la base del transistor se haga pequeña. El transistor T1 NO conducirá lo que causará que el transistor T2 si lo haga (entre en conducción). De esta manera el relay o relé se activa.
El valor de la fotorresistencia no es crítico y se puede utilizar casi cualquiera pues se incluye un potenciómetro en serie para controlar la sensibilidad del circuito
Se utiliza un sistema muy sencillo de obtención de corriente continua, como es el rectificador de media onda con sólo un diodo (ver diodo 1N4002) y esta señal rectificada se aplana con ayuda del capacitor de 470 o 1000 uF. La tensión resultante está lejos de ser plana, pero el circuito no necesita más


----------



## Davichito (Jun 21, 2008)

Me parece muy interesante sus observaciones y me han ayudado mucho.

Claro y me sirve mucho el circuito jorge.

ahora dime algo jorge quiero usar tu circuito pero para 10 V
y bueno cambio las resistencias y lo demas
ahora mi pregunta si en vez del rele saco 2 cables de en los extremos donde supuestamente estaba el rele me funcionaria como un interruptor?
porque eso es lo q quiero q cuando detecte un carro se encienda un motor de 12v dc( simulando q es la barra de los parque de estacionamiento).

Ahora mi duda es como poder hacer q un motor se pueda mover un angulo de 90 grados
mi idea era hacer un monoastable y con el pulso q me manda el circuito del ldr
probar con diferentes resistencias y condensador con la formula 1,1RC
y tantear q se cumpla esos 90 grados estoy bien con lo q debo hacer
o estoy errado.
Muchas gracias por sus ayudas en general a todos.

PD: Sry si no entiendo algunos conceptos.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola
Si detectas el vehiculo mediante una barrera infrarroja, tambien te actuara cuando pase una persona. Yo he visto en algunos aparcamientos que para discriminar entre coche o personas utilizan una bobina, la cual cambia de frecuencia de oscilacion cuando se aproxima algo metalico.

En cuanto a hacer que el motor gire 90º lo mas fiable seria utilizar el tipico final de carrera. 
Si quieres obtener mallor garantia coloca 2 finales de carrera, de modo que uno sea el que normalmente esta trabajando y el otro solo actue como seguridad, por si el de trabajo fallara.

Otra forma de hacer que gire 90º puede ser poniendole un tope mecanico al motor para que solo pueda hacer ese recorrido, y acoplarle al motor un detector de consumo, de modo que cuando aumente la intensidad a causa del bloqueo, proceda a la desconexion de este.

Para maxima garantia utiliza los 2 metodos al mismo tiempo, asi tambien protegeras al motor en el caso de este se vea forzado.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok mas o menos entiendo lo que buscas,pero no debes sacar el relé para poner un motor porque dependiendo del consumo puede descuadrar todo el diseño,mas bien usa los contactos del rele para suministrar corriente (desde una bateria puede ser) al motor de 12v asi puedes tomar toda la corriente que necesites sin tener que pasarla por el transistor,un rele de 5 amperios por ejemplo te dejara manejar un motor de 60 w tranquilamente,sobre los 90 grados yo tambien estaria de acuerdo con un metodo de final de carrera es decir un tope que cuando llegue lo detenga y ala vez invierta la polaridad para pode regresar el mismo motor a su posición original,con un timer tendrias solo la ida pero el regreso te puede desajustar el circuito.
Tambien para  lo de detectar exclusivamente  vehiculos como dice pepechip la barrera de luz detectaria cualquier cosa q se cruce un detector de proximidad por induccion seria mas seguro,pero entiendo que solo buscas una maqueta y como prueba el circuito debe cumplir


----------

